# Rig Trip



## Bigg J

Sorry bout the short notice but need a crew for rig trip tonight leavin out of perdido pass.

Boat is a 21 ft horn 200hp Johnson. Only have room for two being that we have to bring extra fuel. Hit me up if interested


----------



## bluffman2

not to be negative .....but have you lost your mind.........


----------



## hebegb

lmao:letsdrink


----------



## Bigg J

Can't be scared baby, I gotta get me some tuners


----------



## Telum Pisces

:letsdrink:letsdrink

I'll say a prayer for ya. But I don't think it will help. I am sure there are plenty of takers on this one. Hahaha. I say go for it. It'll be an adventure. Probably a short lived adventure though. I wouldn't want to be in a 30' boat in the bay right now. But hey, you only live once right. I'll be there. Make sure you don't leave without me.


----------



## bluffman2

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=2 bgColor=#f0f8fe border=0><TBODY><TR><TD>Wind Direction (WDIR):</TD><TD>E ( 80 deg true )</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Wind Speed (WSPD):</TD><TD>33.0 kts</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Wind Gust (GST):</TD><TD>42.7 kts</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Wave Height (WVHT):</TD><TD>24.9 ft</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Dominant Wave Period (DPD):</TD><TD>15 sec</TD></TR><TR><TD></TD><TD>Average Period (APD):</TD><TD>8.9 sec</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Bigg J

Come on bluffman, I'm in a horn


----------



## mpmorr

I am in I have a jet standing by. I should be there by 15:00. Wait for me.:letsdrink


----------



## wshaw

Please take pictures of yourself and crew so we can identify the bodies.


----------



## Bigg J

Oh yea, gonna take pics of them big tuners we get.


----------



## one big one

Man thats dedication or crazy, I'll take a rain check. :nonono


----------



## User1265

Sweet.......if I bring my wake board will you tow me out?


----------



## true-king

I'm planning on taking my yak out off the beach for a little bit this evening, but after that I'm in...oke










The surfs not that big, just a bad camera angle...oke


----------



## Bigg J

Man I've been on the beach all day and it is apeing ass out there


----------



## duckhuntinsailor

It *might* not be a bad idea... I was flying over the gulf today and there is some beautiful blue water course 183/ 48 miles from Sherman field. The waves and the bands of clouds were amazing.


----------



## 401 Cay

Just wait a few hours and the pertronius may show up ON pesacola beach.. you will save some gas that way.


----------



## ul412al

I think you can make it....to Joe Pattis, but it's gonna' be a wet ride.


----------

